# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Nascimento de uma Manta em Aquário

## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Filme de um dos melhores fotografos subaquaticos Tony Wu's.

http://www.tonywublog.com/20070617/l...captivity.html

http://www.kaiyouhaku.com/en/news/07...01_report.html

A 1.9 meter baby female manta ray was born at the Okinawa Churaumi Aquarium in Japan on Saturday, June 16, 2007, and the event was captured on video. The aquarium reported that the gestation period was 374 days - a little over a year - and believe it to be the first manta born in captivity. 

Underwater photographer Tony Wu has posted one version of the video on his blog, and there are a few more cuts floating around on YouTube. The newborn emerges rolled up like a tube before unfurling her wings and beginning to swim.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Infelizmente morreu...

http://www.philly.com/philly/wires/a...ariumdies.html

----------

